# Miley Cyrus - Behind the scenes of her 2013 MTV VMA Promo Shoot (4x) Gifs



## Sachse (8 Aug. 2013)

​


----------



## kienzer (8 Aug. 2013)

:thx: für miley


----------



## PL1980 (8 Aug. 2013)

sexy geil wie immer, das Luder


----------



## DRAGO (9 Aug. 2013)

Miley - das im Moment heisseste "Girl on Earth" !

Danke für die Gif´s ! ! !


----------



## kayfan02 (9 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Miley! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2013)

einfach scharf


----------



## xmodder (9 Aug. 2013)

Wenn sie das mit dem Haare wieder lang wachsen jetzt noch durchzieht, gehts los


----------



## fuchswsw (9 Aug. 2013)

saubere arbeit evtl kannst mir ja mal nen tip geben, mit was man sowas macht


----------



## Sachse (9 Aug. 2013)

fuchswsw schrieb:


> saubere arbeit evtl kannst mir ja mal nen tip geben, mit was man sowas macht



hab die so gefunden, ich hab nur mal nen animierten Ava gebaut und das war mir schon zuviel Arbeit


----------



## roaddogg (10 Aug. 2013)

sehr schön, tolle bilder


----------

